# Terminal Server for Windows 2003



## trufflepig (Sep 28, 2009)

Hi, we need to allow more users to remote desktop to one of our windows 2003 servers in our windows 2003 domain. The server is running Windows 2003 Standard.

I had a look and saw that we could buy a pack of 5 Terminal Server licences - "Microsoft *Windows Server 2003* Terminal *Server* - 5 device *CALs" *as described here: http://www.google.co.uk/products/ca...&sa=X&ei=0-ZMT6i0H9O2hAfAmdkk&ved=0CG8Q8wIwAw#

Is that all we need to buy in order to allow an additional 5 users to remote desktop onto this server? Do we need to purchase anything else? I've checked various articles but none seem to be completely clear on this.

Lastly, should the licences be installed on the server which should have the extra access, or do they need to be installed on a different server? Presumably these licences will be sold with media so we can install using the media provided?


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

Device CALs and user CALs are two different things. Check out this link
http://www.brianmadden.com/blogs/br...o-windows-2003-terminal-server-licensing.aspx


----------



## trufflepig (Sep 28, 2009)

Thanks- looks like Device CALs is probably the way to go as they may well be using a variety of different workstations.


----------

